# Hydraulic "Jack" Oil in rear diff??????????



## Deezz22 (Sep 16, 2009)

I changed both my diffs oil last Friday and i put Hydraulic JACK oil in the rear, it didnt say "tractor" hydraulic oil. The more i have thought about it the more i question this move. Does anyone know if this will be alright in the rear end? I have not ridden it yet so im not sure...
thanks


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Tractor hydrolic oil has anti-foaming additives and detergents in it, where as hydrolic jack oil does not.


----------



## Deezz22 (Sep 16, 2009)

okay thanks. im gonna just go to my local dealer and get some of the Kawasaki Wet Brake Oil today and set my mind at ease!aranoid:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Just go to Napa and get the hydraulic they have it in gallon jugs.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats the wisest choice. My guess is that the "jack" oil probably doesn't have stabalizers added, and will more than likely break down pretty quickly.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

So will basically any tractor hydraulic fluid work? Just curious, i just changed my front diff, was doing to do the rear but i didnt have enough of kawi's wet brake diff fluid and my local dealer just closed up.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Regular motor oil goes in the from diff. Whatever u put in ur motor put in ur front diff


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Right, that's what i use in my front diff. Was wondering if any tractor hydraulic fluid will work in the rear?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

K just wanting to check. I use the Napa fluid


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

OK thanks. So i guess that any generic tractor hydraulic fluid will work? 

The reason i ask is i saw in the manual that there was very specific hydraulic fluids listed. I searched for those online and it was somewhat hard to find those.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with mine.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

look for any TDH (tractor Diff Hydraulic) oil with a GL-21 rating.


----------



## Deezz22 (Sep 16, 2009)

08BF650 said:


> The reason i ask is i saw in the manual that there was very specific hydraulic fluids listed. I searched for those online and it was somewhat hard to find those.


thats exactly what i was thinking, but i got the kawi wet brake oil this afternoon and got it changed so the worry is off my mind


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> look for any TDH (tractor Diff Hydraulic) oil with a GL-21 rating.


So the 85W-90 gear oil i purchased today wont suffice? cant seem to find the tractor hydrau oil anywhere


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

for you guys using the regular oil in the front gearbox,i would change up to the amsoil,says something about better clutch pack wear,also when you blow up that gearbox you'll be thinkin twice.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I"m sure it's good stuff but the front diffs always seem to get milky pretty easily. Mine hasnt yet and i may change it every few rides. But i know a lot of guys have to change the fluid after every ride and it could get pretty costly. How much is amsoil per quart?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just drained out my front diff. Nice and milky. Guess I'll flush it once with clean oil and refill.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

derk said:


> I"m sure it's good stuff but the front diffs always seem to get milky pretty easily. Mine hasnt yet and i may change it every few rides. But i know a lot of guys have to change the fluid after every ride and it could get pretty costly. How much is amsoil per quart?


10 bones a quart but after you grenade that gearbox you"ll be thinkn change them seals.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

If your serious about the oil in your front diff, just run straight Lucas engine oil additive. Slowed down the leaking dramaticly. Didn't have to change it near as much(was doing it after every other ride). Some may not like it though because its diff locked all the time.


----------



## John Deere (Oct 12, 2009)

I called my local Kawi dealer and they told me once I switch to synthetic oil in the motor, I can't go back to mineral. Any truth to this??? What about for flushing out milky oil? If i switch to synthetic, I don't want to be flushing the water out of the motor with expensive oil..........


----------



## Deezz22 (Sep 16, 2009)

i have often wondered if you could switch back, good question!


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Total myth. What do you think synthetic blends are. Both mineral and synthetic oils mixed together. Speaking with 10+ years of being ASE master certified, trust me you can switch back and forth between synthetic and regular oil as many times as you want. The problem comes when an engine calls for synthetic and you use regular. Then you will cause damage. Always use what the manufacture calls for when it comes to the engine.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I use amsoil 0w 40 synthetic in my front diff and engine and amsoil synthetic marine gear lube in my rear diff,it is 75w-80w-90,never had a problem.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

camo650 said:


> Always use what the manufacture calls for when it comes to the engine.


 
Well said. Words to live by. No one knows better then the one that built it...and having to warrenty it.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

It is true that some 2-stroke mineral oils will cause gelling at low temp when mixed with synthetic injection oil but I never heard of it in 4 strokes. I always flush with regular oil and then run synthetic on my quads. 14 years and tons of miles with no failures.


----------

